# What is wrong with Bermuda lawn? Fungus or too much or too little water



## thangkhungdien (Aug 14, 2019)

Had insecticide done early Spring.
Had fungicide done back in April and June.
Using 16-1-2 every 4-5 weeks about .5 or 1 lb per 1000.
2 bags of Humate Soil Conditioner since Marc h.
Water every 3 days with 1/2" each time during hot summer. Begin of August 5th, water deep for one day and 1/2" other 2 day. About 2 weeks of watering at night from around 12am. Humility very day in August was like 80-90%.

These pics taken on Sunday morning around 8:30am. Some pics looks like fungus or something that I can't confirm.

Please help and advice


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

I would say you may be getting too much water or enough water but it's not drying out the way it should. I'm not sure about the treatment of the fungus with the fungicides but...looking at your pictures, it looks like you might not be getting enough sun. Your grass looks leggy. If it's getting a lot of shade, that might explain why it's staying wet and getting fungus. What is your HOC? If you cut it lower, you might find it dries out a little better.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

To me, it looks like you are overwatering and under fertilizing your lawn. Watering at midnight may also be a cause of the issues too. Can you take an area picture of the lawn? You may have some lawn fungus too due to all the watering you have been doing.

You should probably be putting down the 16-1-2 at 2-3 lbs/M every month. Have you calibrated your irrigation system to know that you are actually putting down .5" every time?


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

that web looking stuff could be fungus or could be from sod webworms. Seeing any moths in the yard at night when you walk through the grass?


----------



## thangkhungdien (Aug 14, 2019)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> I would say you may be getting too much water or enough water but it's not drying out the way it should. I'm not sure about the treatment of the fungus with the fungicides but...looking at your pictures, it looks like you might not be getting enough sun. Your grass looks leggy. If it's getting a lot of shade, that might explain why it's staying wet and getting fungus. What is your HOC? If you cut it lower, you might find it dries out a little better.


Thank you for the feed back.
The backyard get a lot of sun in the morning until 4-5 in the afternoon. House is facing West. You are on good point that my grass look leggy. 
HOC:
Spring time 1.5" but no more than 2.
Summer time 2 -2.5" (around June to now)
Trying to keep it low but the heat in Texas is burning hot, 100-102 every day with heat index 105-110. That is why I did few days with night watering.


----------



## thangkhungdien (Aug 14, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> To me, it looks like you are overwatering and under fertilizing your lawn. Watering at midnight may also be a cause of the issues too. Can you take an area picture of the lawn? You may have some lawn fungus too due to all the watering you have been doing.
> 
> You should probably be putting down the 16-1-2 at 2-3 lbs/M every month. Have you calibrated your irrigation system to know that you are actually putting down .5" every time?


We have temp around 100-102 everyday with heat index 105-110. Water at mid night for 2-3 weeks just 2 days per week. The rest are around 5am
I did a tuna can and that it how I know 0.5" of water on each cycle.

Here is an area of my backyard





Put down 1 bag of Scott disease ex and Bayer insecticide last week then watered in next morning.


----------



## thangkhungdien (Aug 14, 2019)

ktgrok said:


> that web looking stuff could be fungus or could be from sod webworms. Seeing any moths in the yard at night when you walk through the grass?


I saw your posts @ktgrok and look very carefully to try if I have same issue.

I had Spectracide-Triazicide-For-Lawns down 2 weeks ago, after I see some damage. Also, used 1/2 bottle of cutter backyar to control mosquito last week.

I saw maybe 2 moths 2-3 weeks ago in the morning like 6 or 7am. Also, I did check last night didn't see any moth.

Any idea what is going on in my yard?


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

thangkhungdien said:


> Had insecticide done early Spring.
> Had fungicide done back in April and June.
> Using 16-1-2 every 4-5 weeks about .5 or 1 lb per 1000.
> 2 bags of Humate Soil Conditioner since Marc h.
> ...


That's most definitely a fungus, the mycelium is a tall tail sign. (The web looking stuff). If you have any concerns and insects then you can kill two birds with one stone and apply some Immunox:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks for all the pictures! I still think the best thing you can do is up your Nitrogen input and put down some fungicide. With all the water you are putting down it could be flushing what little nitrogen you have applied so far. It already looks like you are mowing pretty high but it you raised it another notch that may help with the green color too but you might want to hold off on that until you see how the lawn responds to the Nitrogen and Fungicide.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> Thanks for all the pictures! I still think the best thing you can do is up your Nitrogen input and put down some fungicide. With all the water you are putting down it could be flushing what little nitrogen you have applied so far. It already looks like you are mowing pretty high but it you raised it another notch that may help with the green color too but you might want to hold off on that until you see how the lawn responds to the Nitrogen and Fungicide.


Agreed! *for what it's worth


----------



## thangkhungdien (Aug 14, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> Thanks for all the pictures! I still think the best thing you can do is up your Nitrogen input and put down some fungicide. With all the water you are putting down it could be flushing what little nitrogen you have applied so far. It already looks like you are mowing pretty high but it you raised it another notch that may help with the green color too but you might want to hold off on that until you see how the lawn responds to the Nitrogen and Fungicide.


Thank you. I will give it a shot today, temp is 94 and hot. 
Green RTX is a good fert. and been use it for 2 seasons now.



Two9tene said:


> That's most definitely a fungus, the mycelium is a tall tail sign. (The web looking stuff). If you have any concerns and insects then you can kill two birds with one stone and apply some Immunox:


Thanks for an advice.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

thangkhungdien said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the pictures! I still think the best thing you can do is up your Nitrogen input and put down some fungicide. With all the water you are putting down it could be flushing what little nitrogen you have applied so far. It already looks like you are mowing pretty high but it you raised it another notch that may help with the green color too but you might want to hold off on that until you see how the lawn responds to the Nitrogen and Fungicide.
> ...


I was just re-reading the thread and you stated that you applied .5-1 lb of 16-1-2 every 4-5 weeks. Was that .5-1 lb of product or Nitrogen?


----------



## thangkhungdien (Aug 14, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> thangkhungdien said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


Yes, 0.5-1 lb of N per thousand every 4-6 weeks. Not really to 1lb of N, just around 3/4 or little bit.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

thangkhungdien said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > thangkhungdien said:
> ...


Ok, I misread it wrong and thought you were only putting down .5-1 lb of product. You are definitely giving it enough food .


----------

